# Who uses AAA sprayers regularly?



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

It's been a while now that AAA sprayers have been on the market. who uses then on a regular basis and for what particular uses?

what brand is your AAA sprayer? what acrylic paint is your go-to with your air assisted? anyone using wb lacquers for cabinets with your rig? most AAA rigs are in the $3,000 area so has it been a good investment?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Xmark said:


> It's been a while now that AAA sprayers have been on the market. who uses then on a regular basis and for what particular uses?
> 
> what brand is your AAA sprayer? what acrylic paint is your go-to with your air assisted? anyone using wb lacquers for cabinets with your rig? most AAA rigs are in the $3,000 area so has it been a good investment?


I use (used) AAA almost exclusively. Cabinets, railings, doors - anything that needs a fine finish. 

Mine is a Graco 395, great machine but if you're going to use it for fine finish get the hvlp air cap & tips - I wasn't too impressed with the fluid build up using the RacX air cap. Some here have said they have had success with them using acrylics and higher pressures, though I personally have never used heavy bodied acrylics in the AAA. 

WB conversion coatings will work beautifully in an AAA, just as good as solvent finishes. I don't recommend switching back and forth between the two though unless you get separate lines. Also use separate lines for clears/solid colours or you risk getting specs in your finishes. 

Good investment? Definitely - but only if you're using it for its intended use (fine finishes). Don't invest in one if you plan on using it to spray ceilings or exteriors - airless is all you need for that kind of work.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Xmark said:


> It's been a while now that AAA sprayers have been on the market. who uses then on a regular basis and for what particular uses?
> 
> what brand is your AAA sprayer? what acrylic paint is your go-to with your air assisted? anyone using wb lacquers for cabinets with your rig? most AAA rigs are in the $3,000 area so has it been a good investment?


How often will you be using it if you get one?


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

Rcon, you said in your post that you changed the tip on your 395AAA, you took off the Rac tip with the 4 air holes & replaced it with what?
I had the same issue on mine with the the paint build up, so I cut off the ' protector wings' off the tip & dont get as bad build up. Also drop gun into a pot of water when not in use & have an old toothbrush sitting in pot, to scrub tip.
Interested in different tip.
Cheers Bloodnut


----------



## Clark5309 (Aug 5, 2012)

I love my AAA the tip thing took a second to get used to but it sprays a nice finish. We've only used wb acrylics. Coronado Ruscat..


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

bloodnut said:


> Rcon, you said in your post that you changed the tip on your 395AAA, you took off the Rac tip with the 4 air holes & replaced it with what?
> I had the same issue on mine with the the paint build up, so I cut off the ' protector wings' off the tip & dont get as bad build up. Also drop gun into a pot of water when not in use & have an old toothbrush sitting in pot, to scrub tip.
> Interested in different tip.
> Cheers Bloodnut












I converted my G40 to use the G15 air cap. You use different tips with these guns. The conversion kit is about $200. Tips are around $80. Best all-purpose tip is the AAF 512. You can control the width of the fan with the conversion kit. 

I used to leave my gun in a bucket of thinners but stopped doing that when I realized that a bunch of junk was getting behind the diffuser and would come loose and spray out the air cap into my clears/paints. Instead I remove the cap and soak that in thinners, then blow out the inside with compressed air before reattaching for the next use.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info Rcon,

I'll be looking into the G15 gun. Is it better to convert the G40 with a G15 tip package, or just purchase an entirely new G15 gun?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

CApainter said:


> Thanks for the info Rcon,
> 
> I'll be looking into the G15 gun. Is it better to convert the G40 with a G15 tip package, or just purchase an entirely new G15 gun?


The G40 can handle far higher pressures than the G15 (4000psi for G40 vs. 1500psi for G15). I would choose the G40 with the kit. If you find later you need the higher pressures, you can always put the original kit back on and use the RacX tips.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Rcon said:


> The G40 can handle far higher pressures than the G15 (4000psi for G40 vs. 1500psi for G15). I would choose the G40 with the kit. If you find later you need the higher pressures, you can always put the original kit back on and use the RacX tips.


Interesting. I find I was shooting SW Shercryl at approx 1500 psi. The G15 may perform better at that lower pressure, IDK. Either way, Thanks for the info, I'll have to experiment. 

I like the AAA 395 and want to dial it in for more applications. The only thing I don't like is the weight of that sucker!


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

I've had my mind on doing the g15 conversion. Not much info on it(I had to scavenge around downloading PDFs and looking through web sites) and not allot of websites sell the conversion kit.


----------



## snkd (Dec 29, 2011)

I use a Mekur 30:1 wall mount it has the g40 with RacX tips. We use it primarily for cabinets and doors in the shop. I could never wish for a better pump. We have had times we put 2 guns on it and it never had a problem keeping up. Down fall is that is it isn't mobile. Needs a large air compressor to run it. 5 years never needed to rebuild yet.


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Rcon, for your info & pictures, I'm in Australia & dont seem to be able to purchase the G40/g15 adapter kit. Could you point me in the right direction to get a kit or maybe a G15 gun. {where to buy}
Cheers Bloodnut:thumbsup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

bloodnut said:


> Thanks Rcon, for your info & pictures, I'm in Australia & dont seem to be able to purchase the G40/g15 adapter kit. Could you point me in the right direction to get a kit or maybe a G15 gun. {where to buy}
> Cheers Bloodnut:thumbsup:


Call Graco, they'll either direct you to a distributor you can order the parts from or you may be able to order from them directly. You can always order the G15 online as well - just do a search for "G15 gun".


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

The Graco reps over here know nothing about it, chasing it up through different sources, waiting for a price. Got a gut feeling they are going to be twice the price you guys pay, thats why I was asking if anybody knows where to buy in the US, that will ship to Down Under.
Cheers Bloodnut


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

On the G15, and I presume the conversion (based on stats being stats) , there are many products that require just above 1500 psi, but there are many that fall well under the 1500 mark. This is one scenario that I consider to be product driven. I won't waste anyones time here with what I spray over 1500 and what I spray under, but there tends to be equal amounts of each, as is the nature of paint systems. (Sorry Dean for the "s" word).


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> On the G15, and I presume the conversion (based on stats being stats) , there are many products that require just above 1500 psi, but there are many that fall well under the 1500 mark. This is one scenario that I consider to be product driven. I won't waste anyones time here with what I spray over 1500 and what I spray under, but there tends to be equal amounts of each, as is the nature of paint systems. (Sorry Dean for the "s" word).


I will forgive you this time.

For below 1500 psi, my CAT AAA is working pretty sweet. My favorite sprayer right now.


----------



## Museum_Fab_Omaha (Mar 14, 2012)

We use a graco 395 AAA. It was the BEST investment we have made in our paint shop. For the most part...99% we use WB primer, paint and poly. I paid just under $1900 4 years ago and it has paid for itself many times over by now. The tip build up has not been a huge issue, we have two air caps so when one starts looking like a snakes tongue, I switch it out and have someone clean it while I continue spraying. Paints like PPG Breakthrough, I will spray straight out of the can, but if I am spraying something like Aura, I will add a little water at 1500psi. 

We used to use Conventional cup guns for spraying smaller pieces and our shop always was hazy with atomized finishes, with AAA the air quality has drastically improved.


----------



## PaintechUK (May 25, 2012)

Rcon said:


> I use (used) AAA almost exclusively. Cabinets, railings, doors - anything that needs a fine finish.
> 
> Mine is a Graco 395, great machine but if you're going to use it for fine finish get the hvlp air cap & tips - I wasn't too impressed with the fluid build up using the RacX air cap. Some here have said they have had success with them using acrylics and higher pressures, though I personally have never used heavy bodied acrylics in the AAA.
> 
> ...


Just come across this thread and new to the forum so still getting around. 
My question is could you explain what you mean below ??

Mine is a Graco 395, great machine but if you're going to use it for fine finish get the hvlp air cap & tips

I'm interested as I spray trim in the UK with a 395 with good results but don't understand the HVLP comment.

Cheers again for the great work.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Air Assisted Airless Graco G-40 Gun


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I love my 395 FP, and the G40. Really easy to set up and start spraying really nice finishes.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The G15 has a conventional air cap assembly http://www.eurotechniker.com.br/ima...sistido/g15/pistola-de-ar-assistido-G15-1.jpg


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

PaintechUK said:


> My question is could you explain what you mean below ??
> 
> Mine is a Graco 395, great machine but if you're going to use it for fine finish get the hvlp air cap & tips


It's the finishpro model, not the airless model.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

You can also get a Binks AA 4000 Air Assisted Gun that uses tips as the G15 but it can run at higher pressure like a G40.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Kremlin Xcite gun is also excellent

http://www.kremlinrexson-sames.com/en/usa/products/produit/758-xcite_8482_airmix_174_gun.html

http://www.kremlinrexson-sames.com/images/products/big/xcite.jpg


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

I have several guns that I use off and on....

Binks AA-4000: (4000 psi as above)...this gun has a carbide fluid seat and needle. When using waterbornes, these corrode, and eventually the needle/seat leaks. Also, pulling the trigger bends the carbide needle, causing it to break eventually. Then it's $125 for a new needle cartridge. Same for the AA-1500. Great guns otherwise, great ergonomics, small, spray very well with the aa-10 aircap, or even the older aa-4 cap. Small but comfortable, with a wide selection of tips. These guns have been replaced by the AA-4400M and AA-1600M which fix these issues, or are supposed to.

Kremlin MVX - my favorite. Best ergonomics, no design flaws. 
Replaced by Excite model. Can use CAT tips.

CAT Bobcat - Like a cross between Binks AA-1500 and Kremlin MVX. Trigger lock is a pain, but sprays great. 

For pumps: You will get steady pressure (steady pattern) with an air driven pump... Check out the CAT or Kremlin...
They don't need much air, and can be driven by a little twin stack compressor. I have used electric pumps (Graco 395ST Pro), and they work ok too. I think Graco is a better bet for electric pumps, since they have a variable speed DC motor, which seems to work at low pressures like 600 psi. Get a pressure gauge for the pump...saves time dialing in....

How does the Graco 395 AAA setup run at 400 to 600 psi? Is there pulsation and pattern winking?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

BTW if somebody is looking for an air assisted gun. I'm selling my Binks AA 4000 with Two Spray tips for $ 300.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Sold


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

So if. You was to buy a new gun witch way would you go AAa g40 or 15
David


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

The diff is usually that the lower pressure versions have an easier trigger pull. They also have UHMW or teflon fluid seats, instead of carbide, making them seal better over time.
The point of AAA is to spray at lower pressures like 600 to 1000 psi, reducing overspray. The air assist atomizes the tails that you get without air at these lower fluid pressures. The air also improves overall atomization, and gives you control over fan width, similar to an hvlp.

Unless it's a very thick coating, up to 1500 psi should cover most needs. 4000 psi only if the harder pull doesn't bother you.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Can you help me where to buy converting tips for G40*



Rcon said:


> I converted my G40 to use the G15 air cap. You use different tips with these guns. The conversion kit is about $200. Tips are around $80. Best all-purpose tip is the AAF 512. You can control the width of the fan with the conversion kit.
> 
> I used to leave my gun in a bucket of thinners but stopped doing that when I realized that a bunch of junk was getting behind the diffuser and would come loose and spray out the air cap into my clears/paints. Instead I remove the cap and soak that in thinners, then blow out the inside with compressed air before reattaching for the next use.


Hello, I am a professional regular/decorative painter with years of experiences. Right now someone recommended me Graco G40. I am currently doing a kitchen refinish. I purchased a new Graco G40 gun with RAC tip and it aint no good for painting kitchen it releases dry peaces of paint and just messes everything up. This tip no good for it and I see you have done conversion. I would like to convert it to use G15 tip and cap. I cant work without it. Or what would you recommend for G40 what tips work with it. Or if the conversion from G15 works please help me as I dont know if the part will fit in from G15 into G40. What are the parts or helpful sites that can help me. Anybody please help I really appreciate thank you!


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

can any body help me to convert G15 tip with cap for G40 gun?
Thank You!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Graco sells a conversion kit. I don't know the part numbers, but talk to your Graco rep and they should be able to set you up.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Graco sells a conversion kit. I don't know the part numbers, but talk to your Graco rep and they should be able to set you up.


thanks! if possible can you please provide me a phone number to graco who are actually helpful? not sure which number to call
thanks!


----------



## painterdave71 (Jan 1, 2013)

Kremlin pumps & MVX guns in the shop & when we go on site (usually door frames & handrails) we've had no problems @ all with CAT's portable pump/compressor & the Bobcat gun.


----------



## Jordan7990 (Sep 26, 2020)

Clark5309 said:


> I love my AAA the tip thing took a second to get used to but it sprays a nice finish. We've only used wb acrylics. Coronado Ruscat..


what tip sizes do you use?


----------

